# Home made firewood/boat trailer



## bfunk13 (Apr 2, 2010)

I finally finished my winter welding project. My Dad had the axles and most of the steel already.
This trailer is 8'x16' bed + tongue. I have about $300 in it. This thing is hell for built, has three 3/8"x4"x12" I beams under the decking.
This will be a firewood, hay, and boat trailer.
I have a 16' flat bottom drift boat to float the rivers up here. I have the trailer that came with the boat, but its really handy
to have a second trailer when floating down river. I added a crank to the front and a roller to the back. 
The hitch looks a bit goofy being under the tongue (not my idea) but will keep the trailer level when pulling. We beefed up the underside
of the hitch and welded 100%.
Just thought i would share.

Brad


----------



## bogydave (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice
Good job!
Looks like you need a trailer. I don't see any tees in the background of any of the pictures.
Long trips on wood haul days I bet.
Load it, watch the springs, stop before they bottom out.


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 2, 2010)

That's a sharp looking trailer.


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2010)

Heeeyyy now - thats a fine looking trailer.

If I may....put a cross brace between the two arms of the tongue.  It looks like you have them stretched out there a bit (should track and back up nicely).  A brace will add stiffness to it.


----------



## Adios Pantalones (Apr 2, 2010)

noice!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 2, 2010)

If you still have the boat winch its a great tool and as big as that trailer is. Will be a nice one!


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks guys!
I did add a stiffener in the tongue that doubles as a spare tire mount. 
If i run across some expanded metal i might close in the front tongue area for storage.


----------



## Jags (Apr 2, 2010)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Thanks guys!
> I did add a stiffener in the tongue that doubles as a spare tire mount.
> If i run across some expanded metal i might close in the front tongue area for storage.



Cool beans man.  Sounds (and looks) like you got a heck of a hauler. (I didn't pick up the brace until I exploded the 4th pic).


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 2, 2010)

cool project, have any pics of the boat??


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 2, 2010)

Boat pics? Sure.
I did about 15 float trips last year. What a blast.
We have an overnight trip planned for this summer. Can't wait!


----------



## smokinj (Apr 3, 2010)

Just showed my brother your pic's hes cutting his boat off the trailer and building one off your pic's I already cabbage the winch lol. (very old pos boat but a tamden trailer)


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 3, 2010)

Go for it smokin jay. The axles came off a wrecked 5th wheel camper.


----------



## smokinj (Apr 3, 2010)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Go for it smokin jay. The axles came off a wrecked 5th wheel camper.



nice! my brother found this one for free its an old 70's fiberglass boat very heavy should make a great one! I know the winch I got off it will handle 3000lbs log pretty easy. I unhook my trailer from the truck and tilt it and real it in pretty slick a trick my neighbor showed me when I gave him a big cherry tree he had milled.  I just now seen the way you mounted your winch looks great!


----------



## Wood Heat Stoves (Apr 3, 2010)

thanks for the pics 
theres nothing like backbouncing hotshots for steelhead imo


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 3, 2010)

Very nice. 
That's some pretty scenic county out there. Places like that are awesome to this Northeasterner.


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 4, 2010)

Wood Heat Stoves said:
			
		

> thanks for the pics
> theres nothing like backbouncing hotshots for steelhead imo



Absolutly! I am addicted to the float fishing.
We have no steelheads though, just big fat football sized trout & walleye.


----------



## Jags (Apr 5, 2010)

Where is the motor??  Gotta have a motor.


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 5, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Where is the motor??  Gotta have a motor.



Not on a "drift" boat. We only use it in the rivers, start up high and float down. Some people add motors to thiers, 
it would be handy in a small lake, or flat spots of the river. We usually do about a 15 mile float in 3-4 hrs.


----------



## Jags (Apr 5, 2010)

bfunk13 said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmm....not my thing. Gotta have a motor.   I fish alone much of the time and couldn't plan on a chase crew. I would want to go back up river.  Its the same reason I don't downhill ski.


----------



## Flatbedford (Apr 5, 2010)

Jags said:
			
		

> Where is the motor??  Gotta have a motor.



This boat meets all the latest EPA regualtions. :lol:


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 5, 2010)

Flatbedford said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Absolutly!

Its no big deal, park one truck and trailer downstream, drive to launch spot, float down to pick up.
Load up and go. I have a 18' Sylvan with motors to lake fish. It gets used 2-3 times a year is all. 
I never have a problem finding someone to go, actually i am already booked with friends wanting to float.
The fly fishing from the drift boat is way more of a challenge, and alot more fun. In my opinion anyways. To each thier own.


----------



## ChillyGator (Apr 5, 2010)

Nice trailer...great boat!

My brother and I did a float trip down the Snake while visiting a friend in Jackson a couple years back...had a blast.  Caught lots of 'yellowbellys' that were big enough to get the guide excited.  We did a full day trip with lunch on the river.  

No engine required....you 'see' the drop in elevation nearly the whole way down.

A friend of my brother just gave him a old SkiNautique trailer that is in good shape (made for inboard with shaft).......looking to make a log hauler out of it.

I did my first Redfish trip of the year Saturday......caught 8 Reds up to 27" (max legal length) and broke several off that I couldn't turn. 

Also, saved a somewhat drunk guy that had swam across the river from the landing (100 yards) but got too cold on the return (spring fed river) and was floundering in the middle of the river, got the boat to him and had him just hold onto the side while I got him back to the landing.  He couldn't even stand up when I got him there.
His LUCKY DAY!


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 5, 2010)

ChillyGator said:
			
		

> Nice trailer...great boat!
> 
> My brother and I did a float trip down the Snake while visiting a friend in Jackson a couple years back...had a blast.  Caught lots of 'yellowbellys' that were big enough to get the guide excited.  We did a full day trip with lunch on the river.
> 
> ...



Sounds like fun!
That snake river float is one of the best. The river and scenery is incredible. 
Not to mention the fishing. Floating is different than motor boating. Relaxing and the scenery is ever changing.
Late in the year its slow, but up here anyways when the snowpack starts to melt you better know what your are doing on the river.
It can get fast and scary. And a real rush.

As far as the boat trailer, a little cutting and welding and he will have a good log hauler.
No kidding "his lucky day"


----------

